# Do you know this Dog



## JoeJ (Jan 3, 2019)

Has anyone heard of this dog. If so what are the thoughts on her. V Tigra v Nummer-Eins (IPO3, ANG LBZ). Thank you for your input.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The breeder is well respected in the show and working dog world.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I don’t know to much about them but follow them on Instagram nice dogs! 
http://instagram.com/nummereinsgsd


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> The breeder is well respected in the show and working dog world.


Wow! Those are really nice looking dogs!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Jax08 said:


> Wow! Those are really nice looking dogs!


Probably one of the best SL breeders in the US...and they can work! IPO titles are legit.


----------



## JoeJ (Jan 3, 2019)

Thank you. I am looking at buying this dog for my breeding program. Trying to find out every thing I can.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

JoeJ said:


> Thank you. I am looking at buying this dog for my breeding program. Trying to find out every thing I can.


the dog is old...too old for breeding. After reviewing the link, I was not clear on the kennel I shared my opinion on. I was thinking of a kennel that was close to Nummer Eins when I said the dogs had legit working titles and good work ethic. My bad.
I hope you further your research, especially if you are planning on breeding.


----------



## JoeJ (Jan 3, 2019)

Thank you for all the input.


----------

